# BBK Intake



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

Has anyone used a BBK Intake or there throttle Bodies?

Why I am asking is I trade my stock 04 intake , throttle Body & air cleaner plus $200 for a BBK intake, throttle Body & a new K&N Intake Sytem. I put it all on last night. It make a big differents in my car. Its has better low & mid range power along with better torque. Not a bad deal for $200 & my stock stuff. 

:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal for sure! :cheers


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

So I take it no one has ever used or knows anything about BBK intakes.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

They don't seem to be too popular with the GTO crowd, but
many C5 LS1/LS6 use them. Check some of the C5 boards
for a lot of info.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about it. Does it have a bigger TB opening or anything because the stocker flows really well as is.

It would be cool to see before and after dynos.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

BBK and Typhoon seem to be over-shadowed by FAST intakes. I seen a few people use the BBK TB thats about it. I seen more F-body guys use the BBK TB, its a simple piece not really much can go wrong with it. The 80mm TB is 5mm bigger than stock.


----------

